# Warning: Don't Try to Act Tough While Sparring With Wanderlei Silva



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

> *Warning: Don't Try to Act Tough While Sparring With Wanderlei Silva​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.cagepotato.com/warning-dont-try-act-tough-while-sparring-wanderlei-silva


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

Straight up disrespectful with that spinning back kick. Wandy slapped the bitch 


He reminded me of Keith Jardine to be honest.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Erm Wandy couldn't even pass his guard? 

Kid did ok considering who he was sparring with and how much smaller he was.


----------



## Papou2 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hiro said:


> Erm Wandy couldn't even pass his guard?
> 
> Kid did ok considering who he was sparring with and how much smaller he was.


100% agreed.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Hiro said:


> Erm Wandy couldn't even pass his guard?
> 
> Kid did ok considering who he was sparring with and how much smaller he was.


This. Don't really get what the big deal was anyway.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

wand looked like he was putting about zero effort into that but still the kid did pretty good, got a little overconfident with that spinning back kick though lol


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

That bitch slap looked epic in the second video. Wand never went to break guard by the way.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

It wasn't quite the less-teaching I was expecting, apart from the two stim palmers.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Posted it for the epic slap and if you watch the reverse angle you can see Wand slapping him when they are on the ground.

Thought it was funny and it's not like Wand was going all out to pass his guard and the kid was holding on for dear life. I don't think Wand was trying to make the kid look like a fool.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Wand is not 100 % right now. Still recovering from the injury.

That said it wasn't disrespectful. 

He was sparring a pro MMA figher and wanted to test himself. The heel kicks when on his back were unnecessary, but they didn't land in the right spot anyway.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

fullcontact said:


> Wand is not 100 % right now. Still recovering from the injury.
> 
> That said it wasn't disrespectful.
> 
> He was sparring a pro MMA figher and wanted to test himself. *The heel kicks when on his back were unnecessary*, but they didn't land in the right spot anyway.


You wouldn't be saying that if you had Wanderlei elbowing you in the face shortly after bitch slapping you, delivering knees and then taking you down.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I say well played to the kid. He's 16, sparred with Wanderlei Silva, and instead of freezing and getting mauled he had the balls to throw a spinning kick and initiate the takedown. He did pretty well on the ground too, fair play to him.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

I also think the kid did reasonably well. He didn't fold although he was clearly dominated, and he tried his stuff (sure Silva could have knocked him out at any moment, but that's not the question).

I also don't see anything disrespectful in a spinning back kick. It's a sparring session, it's there to try things out that usually rarely work in competition. He makes the best he could out of this opportunity, what's he supposed to do - throwing some jabs and then sit down again¿


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't get it, what was so disrespectful?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I tip my hat to that kid, he did pretty damn well. Good on ya son!


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Rauno said:


> I don't get it, what was so disrespectful?


Its a little known fact but Wanderlei's entire family was killed by a spinning back kick when he was 6.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

dario03 said:


> Its a little known fact but Wanderlei's entire family was killed by a spinning back kick when he was 6.


Bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahha!!!!!


----------



## Goopus (Feb 2, 2010)

Kid did better than I would have done. Actually I would have went for a flying knee.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Rauno said:


> I don't get it, what was so disrespectful?


I didn't get why the spinning back kick was, more the heel kicks when he was on his back.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

What was so disrespectful about that spinning back kick? If anything i thought the BITCH SLAPS were disrespectful haha.. especially seeing as how the kid is 16 and Wanderlei is a grown beast. The kid IMO did great. He is only 16, looked like he was atleast 50pounds lighter and didnt say "**** this lol" after he got slapped around.

Also
Did those knees land to the kids chin?? i couldn't tell. Thats pretty brutal for a sparring session against a 16 year old lol.

Wanderlei seems like one of those guys that you dont wanna playfully wrestle with. Cuz if you manage to get a favorable position, he just gets mad and eats you alive. :thumb02:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

More from the same day, I think this kid did better.



> What was so disrespectful about that spinning back kick? If anything i thought the BITCH SLAPS were disrespectful haha.. especially seeing as how the kid is 16 and Wanderlei is a grown beast. The kid IMO did great. He is only 16, looked like he was atleast 50pounds lighter and didnt say "**** this lol" after he got slapped around.


He's only 16 isn't really something that matters to Wand if I had to guess, Wand's been fighting since before that and probably figured if the kid was old enough to kick him in the gut he was old enough to get hit.

But props to the kid, chances are if Wand came forward at me like that I would have Kalib Starnesed it.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Wasn't disrespectful. Just some guy writing an article to stir up some controversy. You could tell they were both enjoying themselves.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> More from the same day, I think this kid did better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well obviously it didnt matter to Wanderlei lol. Which is cool.. im sure the kid is glad Wand brought the fight to him (to a certain degree ofcourse). I doubt Wanderlei would have done that if he thought the Kid just plain sucks. That kid looks like he is taking MMA seriously and i wouldnt be surprised if he is trying to get some fights in a couple of years. So the experience with Wanderlei is very beneficial im sure.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

haha i have no idea how people can find a way to hate on anyone in that video, it was a sparring match and the kid showed some skill so wandy took it up a notch on him. that's what training is about!


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Wand was way too aggressive vs a nobody.


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

that kick just pissed wandy off honestly and he went for it. Pretty bullshit move on wandys part.


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

Dear lord Wandy looks vicious. I'd rather walk around downtown in the Borat sling speedo for an hour than go for 20 seconds with him.

I love how he beat the kid up just enough to humble him in front of everyone. I'm a real late Wanderlei fan. He's the shiz!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

***** de Amigo said:


> Wand was way too aggressive vs a nobody.


you don't learn anything sparring with someone who is going too easy on you. they were both fine, wand was using open hand strikes, the kid initiated the TD and wandy just reversed it, really i think the kid probably did more damage with the kicks than anything else in the fight.

If I had attended a seminar I'd love to have been in that kid's position and I would be disappointed if Wandy hadn't responded with a little bit of sauce when I threw those kicks.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Relavate said:


> that kick just pissed wandy off honestly and he went for it. Pretty bullshit move on wandys part.


lol if he "went for it" then why did he slap the kid? If he actually lost control he would have decked the kid. The entire time Wandy was going maybe 25% in terms of power in his strikes and as mentioned the first were not even closed fist! 

He was simply sparring and as said right above if you don't get pushed you wont learn anything.




HexRei said:


> you don't learn anything sparring with someone who is going too easy on you. they were both fine, wand was using open hand strikes, the kid initiated the TD and wandy just reversed it, really i think the kid probably did more damage with the kicks than anything else in the fight.
> 
> If I had attended a seminar I'd love to have been in that kid's position and I would be disappointed if Wandy hadn't responded with a little bit of sauce when I threw those kicks.



Exactly! And he let the kid gain some confidence, too! The kid was just in there with a real mma fighter. I bet he is more motivated than ever. If Wandy just got in there and refused to engage the kid would feel shafted I think.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Relavate said:


> that kick just pissed wandy off honestly and he went for it. Pretty bullshit move on wandys part.


Wand is smiling the whole time.....


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Those two slaps where like the hooks wandy knocked sak out with.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Wand is smiling the whole time.....


To be fair Wand was smiling as he KO'ed Rampage twice too  But in this case the kid seemed pretty stoked at the end of the session, doesn't seem to me like he was hurt or angered, just happy to be there.

Think about, that kid gets to say "Wandy kind of underestimated me early on, I landed a couple of good kicks, then he turned it on and smacked me down hardcore."

How badass would that be?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

In Chutebox sparring was taking turns hitting each other in the head with tire irons. Wandy sure has gotten soft in his old age.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

The 2nd vid was hilerious when he starts heel kicking at 0:27 you can hear someone saying "faillll" and someone else "what is he doing"


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

I watched this video several times, and every time the guy says "don't stop transitionin' Cody," I was cracking up. He sounded like the goofiest magoo mother fucker.

Either way, props to the kid for taking on Wandy. I think if Wandy would have wanted to get side control he could have at any point though.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

enceledus said:


> I watched this video several times, and every time the guy says "don't stop transitionin' Cody," I was cracking up. He sounded like the goofiest magoo mother fucker.
> 
> Either way, props to the kid for taking on Wandy. *I think if Wandy would have wanted to get side control he could have at any point though.*


Of course, no doubt about it. He was clearly bigger than the kid, who was 16 year's old and Wandy is well, Wandy. Nobody can't really think that one of the all time great's can't pass a 16 year old kid's guard.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

As the saying goes in sparring...if you hit hard then your opponent will hit you back harder. One time these two amateur/pro fighters went at it in our gym. Ended up getting stitches, but they continued anyways...roflz! One of em wasn't even wearing head gear. 

"IF" you're a fighter they do have to spar about 75%+ to try to simulate a match. As for that situation that kid was being a bit "cocky" so a few slaps wasn't going to hurt em...haha. Just a friendly reminder if it were punches it would have been 100% lights out.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> As the saying goes in sparring...if you hit hard then your opponent will hit you back harder. One time these two amateur/pro fighters went at it in our gym. Ended up getting stitches, but they continued anyways...roflz! One of em wasn't even wearing head gear.
> 
> "IF" you're a fighter they do have to spar about 75%+ to try to simulate a match. As for that situation that kid was being a bit "cocky" so a few slaps wasn't going to hurt em...haha. *Just a friendly reminder if it were punches it would have been 100% lights out.*


Is it wrong that I would have died laughing had Wand thrown hands and put the kid out cold?


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

That didnt even look like sparring, looked like Wandy was starting to feel it over time and go for the kill. :laugh:


----------



## Paetheon (Nov 22, 2009)

The kid is being trained by Butch Hiles who was trained by Royce Gracie so that could explain the unnecessary heel kicks!


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Is it wrong that I would have died laughing had Wand thrown hands and put the kid out cold?


 I would have been right there with ya.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Haha great video. I can't see where the disrespect was...Wanderlei was in Chute Boxe forever, their sparring sessions made this look like paddycakes. Wandy didn't seem mad, he was probably just surprised the kid was willing to go that hard, so he slapped him.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> Is it wrong that I would have died laughing had Wand thrown hands and put the kid out cold?


Dude, I think we all would of...hahaha. Including people in the audience. Sounded like his dad, bro, friend or relative in the background saying something along the lines of being "good practice or that's what he wants," hinting that it was good for experience. 



Paetheon said:


> The kid is being trained by Butch Hiles who was trained by Royce Gracie so that could explain the unnecessary heel kicks!


Good heads up. I can see the kid isn't scared which is a big PLUS for his confidence when the time comes for him to fight for reals. BUT eventually his head will be deflated when he gets KOed. Kids always feel invincible that is until shit hits the fan. 



rygu said:


> Haha great video. I can't see where the disrespect was...Wanderlei was in Chute Boxe forever, their sparring sessions made this look like paddycakes. *Wandy didn't seem mad, he was probably just surprised the kid was willing to go that hard, so he slapped him.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Wandy loves to spar and goes at it hard...hah...hah. It was like..."oh so you want to play ay?" *SLAP* *SLAP*
> 
> ...


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Well that's one of the advantage of boobs. Shock absorber.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

No_Mercy said:


> I'm going to share a story. I was once sparring with a girl in our gym and I mean what are you gonna do. I could have nailed her so many times. THEN she kicked in the liver. Worst feeling ever. It stuns you and you can't really breathe...luckily she had pads and it wasn't super hard, but enough to get my attention. * To pay her back I jabbed her in the boobs. I'm not sure she felt anything though. *
> 
> LOlz...lolz!


Did she win a sexual harassment lawsuit against you afterward? Cause sadly, if she wanted to, she chouldve gotten away with it


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> I'm going to share a story. I was once sparring with a girl in our gym and I mean what are you gonna do. I could have nailed her so many times. THEN she kicked in the liver. Worst feeling ever. It stuns you and you can't really breathe...luckily she had pads and it wasn't super hard, but enough to get my attention. To pay her back I jabbed her in the boobs. I'm not sure she felt anything though.
> 
> LOlz...lolz!


Lmao
I can relate buddy. I was at AKA training and we were doing a training session where every 3 minutes you switch opponents. So after i switched i couldnt stop ducking this girl and i had to spar her. So i really didnt know what to do. I didnt want to swing at this girl but i also didnt want to make it look like im avoiding hitting her because imo thats disrespectful seeing as how she has been there for like 4-5 years. But its still very obvious that i dont want to punch her and im just waiting for the time to run out. Well she gets mad and starts throwing some nice ******* leg kicks. Like it went from 50% sparring to her throwing them 80%. I keep checking them but it still hurts a bit since she has some serious ******* thighs on her. She then starts throwing some high kicks and im not wearing head gear so im thinking damn she lands one of those im going to be doing the chicken dance. So im either moving out of the way or blocking them with my arm. Mostly i was dodging them because even blocking them with your arms it tends to sting a bit. But then nearing the end i thought she was going to throw a hard high kick and my feet wernt in the right place to move out of the way, so i decided to block it. Well as i raised my arm, it turns out she was not aiming for my head. Her kick hits me directly in the ribs and knocks the wind out of me instantly. Now i dont want everyone to know that she just did this and especially didnt want my kickboxing coach to know and not to mention that Kosheck was in the other side of the room working on his JJ with some guys. So my eyes just opened wide and i put on this stupid ******* smile in hopes that it would hide the fact that i cant ******* breath. I think the kickboxing coach noticed something because a couple seconds later we had to switch again and he said "Ok lets switch before Jane kills John over here" (Fake names). I still didnt really have my breath back so i looked at him and tried to do a laugh which ended up sounding more like i was choke coughing or something lawl. I was glad that was over.. the one time i tried to throw a decent punch i ended up connecting with the top of her boobs. After that it just was getting more and more awkward. Until she started trying to take my head off that is.. :confused05: :confused03:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

That is pretty disrespectful towards your training partner. You probably don't belong at a real gym if you are going to act like a fool and not spar properly. You were essentially insulting her and not allowing her to try and progress as a fighter at the same time.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

that kid has some motherf***ing balls, He barely weighed 155.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

osmium said:


> That is pretty disrespectful towards your training partner. You probably don't belong at a real gym if you are going to act like a fool and not spar properly. You were essentially insulting her and not allowing her to try and progress as a fighter at the same time.


Troll


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Wand should have just slapped on the Kimura when we was in his guard. There's no way the kid would have gotten out of it.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Nefilim777 said:


> Wand should have just slapped on the Kimura when we was in his guard. There's no way the kid would have gotten out of it.


But what fun would that be?? Wanderlei could submit the kid based on strength alone. If Wanderlei was able to slap on a smooth submission during a scramble or something like that then cool. The kid could learn from something like that.


----------



## neoseeker (Jun 16, 2007)

I can't stop looking at that avatar.


----------



## caulomike (Dec 25, 2010)

Wanderlei is a tough fighter but I cant imagine that in just sparring, he showed the toughness. But it should not be because the kid is not tough as him.


----------



## endersshadow (Mar 10, 2010)

neoseeker said:


> I can't stop looking at that avatar.


Soul Eater

edit:


osmium said:


> That is pretty disrespectful towards your training partner. You probably don't belong at a real gym if you are going to act like a fool and not spar properly. You were essentially insulting her and not allowing her to try and progress as a fighter at the same time.


Oh, I find truth in this. When I used to do Tae Kwon Do, there were several girls in there. When it came to sparring, I hated sparring with them too (and we even had massive chest pads) for the same reason. But when I did, I just tapped them to make contact and drew back my kicks. I swear though, they came at me much harder than they went at others. Whether it's disrespectful or not, I think those girls feel disrespected for going easy on them.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

This is ridiculous, Wandy barely even touched the kid - If Wandy came at that kid like he did Bormet or anyone in the old days then i am more than sure that the kid would be dead by now.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Wand and all his trainers are great. They don't go easy on you like the weaksauce gyms around here, but they sure aren't mean or too aggressive. I think I learned more in the week I was there than the whole previous year at other gyms.


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

that guy took it a bit to far and he got bitchslapped by wand haha


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Treated


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Lmao
> I can relate buddy. I was at AKA training and we were doing a training session where every 3 minutes you switch opponents. So after i switched i couldnt stop ducking this girl and i had to spar her. So i really didnt know what to do. I didnt want to swing at this girl but i also didnt want to make it look like im avoiding hitting her because imo thats disrespectful seeing as how she has been there for like 4-5 years. But its still very obvious that i dont want to punch her and im just waiting for the time to run out. Well she gets mad and starts throwing some nice ******* leg kicks. Like it went from 50% sparring to her throwing them 80%. I keep checking them but it still hurts a bit since she has some serious ******* thighs on her. She then starts throwing some high kicks and im not wearing head gear so im thinking damn she lands one of those im going to be doing the chicken dance. So im either moving out of the way or blocking them with my arm. Mostly i was dodging them because even blocking them with your arms it tends to sting a bit. But then nearing the end i thought she was going to throw a hard high kick and my feet wernt in the right place to move out of the way, so i decided to block it. Well as i raised my arm, it turns out she was not aiming for my head. Her kick hits me directly in the ribs and knocks the wind out of me instantly. Now i dont want everyone to know that she just did this and especially didnt want my kickboxing coach to know and not to mention that Kosheck was in the other side of the room working on his JJ with some guys. So my eyes just opened wide and i put on this stupid ******* smile in hopes that it would hide the fact that i cant ******* breath. I think the kickboxing coach noticed something because a couple seconds later we had to switch again and he said "Ok lets switch before Jane kills John over here" (Fake names). I still didnt really have my breath back so i looked at him and tried to do a laugh which ended up sounding more like i was choke coughing or something lawl. I was glad that was over.. the one time i tried to throw a decent punch i ended up connecting with the top of her boobs. After that it just was getting more and more awkward. Until she started trying to take my head off that is.. :confused05: :confused03:


Just remember no face, anything lower than her waist, but the boobs is OK. Natural cushion...better than Thai pads. 

Now watch everytime you spar with a girl you'll be thinking about that...roflz...lolz!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> Just remember no face, anything lower than her waist, but the boobs is OK. Natural cushion...better than Thai pads.
> 
> Now watch everytime you spar with a girl you'll be thinking about that...roflz...lolz!


Lawl.. im just going to start tee'in off on girls breasts. Not even paying attention to their face. Only staring at the boobs and hitting as hard as i can.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Lmao
> I can relate buddy. I was at AKA training and we were doing a training session where every 3 minutes you switch opponents. So after i switched i couldnt stop ducking this girl and i had to spar her. So i really didnt know what to do. I didnt want to swing at this girl but i also didnt want to make it look like im avoiding hitting her because imo thats disrespectful seeing as how she has been there for like 4-5 years. But its still very obvious that i dont want to punch her and im just waiting for the time to run out.


THIS, has happened to me as well. It's so freakin' awkward. You can pretty much get used to it after some time though.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

When I have to spar women I just knock them out with my good looks.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> When I have to spar women I just knock them out with my good looks.


Or you TKO them with your ugly. :confused05:


----------



## monkey024 (Apr 6, 2010)

It seems wand was smiling and laughing when he ws on top in guard so I dont think he was actually trying to hurt the kid since it would be bad for business.

I do agree though that you dont throw kicks in a little exhibition and I wouldnt have personally gone 100% until the veteran went 100%. 

The kid did alright with almost no ground game and a severe weight disadvantage.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

monkey024 said:


> It seems wand was smiling and laughing when he ws on top in guard so I dont think he was actually trying to hurt the kid since it would be bad for business.
> 
> I do agree though that you dont throw kicks in a little exhibition and I wouldnt have personally gone 100% until the veteran went 100%.
> 
> The kid did alright with almost no ground game and a severe weight disadvantage.


Why not throw a kick? It isnt like he threw that thing with bad intentions. I throw the same kick all the time in 50% sparring.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Kid didn't seem like a dumbass to me. He went out there and tried to spar with a top level fighter and gave it his best shot. That being said, he needs to keep his hands up because both of those slaps would have KO'ed him in a fight. 

Also, that video makes Wandy's BJJ look awful. It might be better than what he showed but c'mon dude, break guard at least!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Or you TKO them with your ugly. :confused05:



A finish is still a finish. :thumbsup:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> A finish is still a finish. :thumbsup:


Cant argue there. :thumb02:


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> I can relate buddy. I was at AKA training and we were doing a training session where every 3 minutes you switch opponents. So after i switched i couldnt stop ducking this girl and i had to spar her. So i really didnt know what to do. I didnt want to swing at this girl but i also didnt want to make it look like im avoiding hitting her because imo thats disrespectful seeing as how she has been there for like 4-5 years.


Fun times! I've been in that situation in the past, I just ask her if she wants to go full out or if I should hold back a bit to make it more even. If she says go for it then step into the kicks and throw to kill until the sparring is over or she asks you to dial it down. If she says hold back, you still should go at it hard enough to put her under some pressure and ding her up a bit, make her work hard so that she can see where she needs to do work to improve her skills.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> When I have to spar women I just knock them out with my good looks.


No, just knock us out so we can learn to use our smaller size and greater speed to avoid getting KOd the next time.

Last I checked, only Chuck Norris has clearance to act tough while sparring with Wanderlei Silva.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> No, just knock us out so we can learn to use our smaller size and greater speed to avoid getting KOd the next time.
> 
> Last I checked, only Chuck Norris has clearance to act tough while sparring with Wanderlei Silva.


Women faster???

AHAHAHAHA

as if

im superior to a female in every way. :confused05:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Women faster???
> 
> AHAHAHAHA
> 
> ...


You think so, huh? That's a different thread, anyway.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> You think so, huh? That's a different thread, anyway.


No not every way. That was my "own" brand of humor that i tend to think is hilarious. Well me and my best friend anyway. We go to parties and act super cocky and we can laugh for hours saying stuff like that. lol

Anyway. I definitely think when it comes to speed im faster then most girls unless they are like training purely speed. Then im sure there are women out there that can outrun me. Still in boxing i wouldn't say its a stretch to say that men react better. So for a women to use her speed against me in boxing, seems a bit unlikely.

But i know that plenty of women are better at me at certain things. Dont want to go into detail cuz as u said.. thats another thread.

haha aghh
Was really hard to avoid making a "well no im wrong, they are better at cooking and cleaning" joke. But since i felt you took my post extremely well. It raised my respect level and i did not want to go from making a joke to being rude.


----------

